# Buffed Shop



## Exili (10. September 2008)

Hi,
ich sehe schon seit mehreren Tagen auf der Buffed Starseite rechts diese schöne Tasse "Großer Becher mit Kaffee" da steht auch Jetzt wieder erhältlich aber ich finde diese Tasse im Shop einfach nicht kann mir bitte wer den Link da zu geben?


----------



## Dynamitepro (10. September 2008)

Hatte vor 3 Wochen mal an buffed ne mail geschickt und sie meinten Sie würden die in ca.  6 Wochen wieder rein bekommen.


----------



## Ötzalan (11. September 2008)

Hallo,

ZAM meinte in einem anderen Thread mit den Thema der "Buffed Tasse" das diese sehr schnell vergriffen sei.

Seiner Zeit wurde von etwa 4 Wochen Lieferzeit gesprochen und ich habe mir als Datum den 15.09.2008 eingetragen.

Allerdings soll auch ein Newspost auf der Hauptseite erscheinen sobald diese Tasse wieder Lieferbar ist.

gruß


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ZAM meinte in einem anderen Thread mit den Thema der "Buffed Tasse" das diese sehr schnell vergriffen sei.
> 
> ...



Die letzte Aussage war "ab Mitte Oktober."


----------



## Exili (11. September 2008)

ok danke für die antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramona85 (20. September 2008)

Die sollten wirklich mal mehr zur Verfügung stellen. Auch wenn der Becher momentan nicht zur Verfügung steht, kann man den doch wenigstens im Shop lassen. Oder bin ich nur zu verpeilt um ihn zu finden?

Die Bestellungen könnte man doch speichern und den Becher an den Mann bringen, wenn er verfügbar ist. Ich will unbedingt so ein Teil!


----------



## flyer41 (20. September 2008)

Wen man es drinne lassen würden immer mehr Leute fragen, wann es den die Tassen wieder zu kaufen gibt (den es gibt ja immer die Leute die nicht Forum lesen^^).
Daher tippe ich darauf das Buffed die tasse nicht reinstellt damit man gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommt danach zu fragen *g*


----------



## Ramona85 (28. September 2008)

Unter welche Kategorie fällt der Becher?


----------



## Algoriak (9. Dezember 2009)

Abend leute 

ich wollte fragen ob jemand etwas über die warhammer artikel im buffed shop weiß denn sie sind nicht da kann man die wo anders bekommen im mythik shop gibt es nicht viel was ich gern hätte 

ich meine ein spezielles T-Shirt namens 

WAAAGH! 

aufschrift + Orkkopf

vieleicht kennt das ja noch wer 

danke im vorraus


----------

